# Canada: Those Little Leftists



## PoliticalChic (Dec 27, 2015)

Logic might have clear thinking Americans believe that the, literally, dozens of failures and mistake by the Obama and his band of Leftists leaves a clear path to the White House for the Right.

It's a mistake to think that.

First, for the Left and their supporters, logic never enters into the equation. Nor does experience.
Coulter summed it up succinctly:
. "Principle is nothing to liberals. Winning is everything."

Leftism is the most dynamic religion on the planet.
Take a look at the results of the latest election in Canada....
Justin Trudeau is the current Prime Minister of Canada, and the leader of their Liberal Party.

Here is his vision for Canada:

*"On Social Issues*
*1. Legalize marijuana.*
Too many people have criminal histories because of arrests for marijuana usage, says Trudeau. He says the justice system is overwhelmed, so he will decriminalize the use of the drug.

*2. Accept more refugees.*
Although Canada already accepts more immigrants per capita than any other nation in the world, Trudeau says it should do more. He said he will accept 25,000 more Syrian migrants immediately and find $250 million annually to care for them.

*3. Treat descendants of indigenous peoples as a nation equal to Canada.*
Trudeau has promised them an additional $2.6 billion and an investigation into how they have been treated in the past by the police.

*On Geopolitics*
*1. Temper Canada’s support for Israel.*
For the past 10 years, Canada has been a staunch ally of Israel. Trudeau says he will carry on in this tradition, although he says he will take a more balanced approach and give more weight to Palestinians’ concerns.

*2. Stop combat with the Islamic State.*
Trudeau has said Canada will end its bombing of Islamic State terrorists in Iraq. Instead, he says he will send more trainers to help Iraqis.

*3. Reengage with Iran.*
The new prime minister says he will seek to reopen an embassy in Iran and invite Iran to do the same in Canada.

*4. Shrink the military.*
Trudeau has pledged to cut military spending; for instance, canceling Canada’s plan to purchase the F-35 fighter.

*On the Economy*
*1. Borrow money.*
Trudeau was the only candidate who said that he would not balance the budget. He says he will run $10 billion deficits until 2019 or 2020 when he will then balance the budget, using borrowed money to create infrastructure jobs, invest in green energy, and stimulate the economy.

*2. Increase taxes on the wealthy.*
To help pay for his ambitious projects, Trudeau says he will raise taxes on anyone earning $200,000 or more per year, and cut taxes for those earning between $45,000 and $90,000.

*3. Increase taxes on businesses.*
In one preelection speech, he strongly implied that many small business owners are tax cheats and that business leaders needed to accept tax increases now or be subjected to even bigger tax increases later.

*4. Adopt the United Nations mandate on climate change.*
Trudeau has promised to enforce the UN position adopted at the Paris summit in November, which will probably mean curbs on Canada’s oil and gas sector and industries that emit carbon dioxide.

Canada looks set to follow in the footsteps of its southern neighbor."
Justin Trudeau's Vision for Canada


65 Million Americans voted for the failure in the White House.
And there is no real opposition party today.


----------



## Toro (Dec 27, 2015)

It's very sad.

However, it's consistent with how the Liberal Party has ruled Canada when they've been in power for the past 50 years.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 27, 2015)

A recipe for disaster if ever there was one


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 27, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> A recipe for disaster if ever there was one





As we have seen right here.
Debt, divisiveness, discord and worldwide disorder.

See what I mean about experience not meaning anything to the Left?


----------



## Siete (Dec 27, 2015)

round em up, send em home, seal the border, never let them back in OUR country ...
I mean seriously, why do we need Canadians in this country anyway?


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 27, 2015)

How could they vote for such a socialist?

...oh wait.


----------



## Siete (Dec 27, 2015)

Rafael Cruz, their Native son, needs their votes.


----------



## initforme (Dec 27, 2015)

Anyone who is a proponent of the continued waste of time war on drugs loves to throw money away.  What is the argument against legalization of pot?   Why not take that money and do something better with it?


----------



## Theowl32 (Dec 27, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> How could they vote for such a socialist?
> 
> ...oh wait.


Mass brainwashing with the lure of "free stuff" and the myth of a utopia where everything is fair for everyone.

If they told the truth to the naive and gullible, hell it may still sell.

Of course that truth is the poor class will never have a true opportunity to better their situation and they are in fact under control and have become mindless robotic votes and that is all they are.


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 27, 2015)

initforme said:


> Anyone who is a proponent of the continued waste of time war on drugs loves to throw money away.  What is the argument against legalization of pot?   Why not take that money and do something better with it?


If you haven't seen the argument you were/are too stoned to see it.


----------



## Toro (Dec 27, 2015)

initforme said:


> Anyone who is a proponent of the continued waste of time war on drugs loves to throw money away.  What is the argument against legalization of pot?   Why not take that money and do something better with it?



I agree. It should be legal. And I think most Canadians agree.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 27, 2015)

Toro said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who is a proponent of the continued waste of time war on drugs loves to throw money away.  What is the argument against legalization of pot?   Why not take that money and do something better with it?
> ...




And, in other news....

"The 2016 World Junior Championships began yesterday, with the biggest shocker coming in the late game. Team USA shocked Canada by a score of 4-2 with Louie Belpedio scoring the winning goal with 3:18 left on the clock. Auston Matthews adding an insurance tally 41 seconds later."
PuckCentral.net


----------



## Toro (Dec 27, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > initforme said:
> ...



I know.  I watched.



Elect Trudeau, and this is what happens!


----------



## initforme (Dec 27, 2015)

Who cares what Canada does?  They can take care of themselves.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 27, 2015)

Toro said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...




What????

Trudeau was in goal???????


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 27, 2015)

initforme said:


> Who cares what Canada does?  They can take care of themselves.



Really???

What if the United States rolls over in our sleep.....that'd be the end of Canada.


----------



## initforme (Dec 27, 2015)

Canada can do what they want I can't control them nor would I want to. We can't control it.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 27, 2015)

initforme said:


> Canada can do what they want I can't control them nor would I want to. We can't control it.





Wrong....all you need is a pair of stalwart defensemen and  a decent goalie!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 29, 2015)

Birds of a feather:

*"Obamas to welcome Trudeaus for State Dinner in March 2016"*
*Obamas to welcome Trudeaus for State Dinner in March 2016*


Take a look at the Trudeau plan as listed in the OP...and see if you can find any that Obama doesn't also subscribe to.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 30, 2015)

"Justin Trudeau is Canada’s Barack Obama ...
Just as Hollywood supports President Obama, Trudeau’s name carries a kind of rock-star status in Canada. Reporters have pondered: Is Trudeau the first Western head of government to have a tattoo? Journalists focus on how good-looking the blue-eyed, “bushy haired” Trudeau is. Where President Obama mixes it up with the likes of Jay Z and Beyoncé, Trudeau has made appearances on various television programs. He also took part in the televised What a Girl Wants Gala, in which he did a somewhat PG-rated striptease to raise funds for medical research.

So where will Trudeau lead Canada? The same direction both his father and President Obama have led their nations.

Here is the thing: *Justin Trudeau is a reflection of Canadians’ values. Canadians were already headed in the direction Trudeau epitomizes*. If they didn’t agree with what he stands for, they wouldn’t have voted for him. 

As the saying goes, people get what they deserve, not necessarily what they want. How true that is in Canada—a democracy that is undoing itself, one Trudeau at a time."
Like Father, Like Son?



And, of course, the very same applies to America: a democracy that is undoing itself.


----------

